# Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400mm f



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2014)

```
<p><em>New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens Delivers an Enhanced IS System Providing Four Shutter Speed Steps of Correction, a Rotation-Type Zoom Ring, and New Optical Element Formula to Help Maximize Image Quality</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., November 10, 2014 ─</strong> Canon U.S.A., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the highly anticipated  Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM lens, a second generation compact super-telephoto zoom lens featuring significant advancements in optical quality, image stabilization performance up-to-four steps, and rotating-zoom-ring design. This new L-series super- telephoto zoom lens features Canon L-series weather resistance and rugged magnesium housing to meet the needs of wildlife and sports photographers or photojournalists working out in the elements. Fully compatible with all EOS cameras, the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM features a completely redesigned optical formula containing one Fluorite and one Super UD lens element ─ a combination unique to lenses in this focal range ─ to help deliver sharp images with high resolution and contrast. This combination of elements helps thoroughly suppress chromatic aberration throughout the entire zoom range.</p>
<div id="attachment_17867" style="width: 510px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/1092636.jpg"><img class="wp-image-17867 size-full" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/1092636.jpg" alt="ET-83D Lens Hood which allows easy access to your filters such as a Circular Polarizer." width="500" height="500" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">ET-83D Lens Hood which allows easy access to your filters such as a Circular Polarizer.</p></div>
<p>“The Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM is the logical evolution of the very popular EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM introduced 16 years ago,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, President and COO of Canon U.S.A., Inc., “This long awaited, next generation lens was developed to be a highly portable and adaptable telephoto zoom lens for today’s modern professional and advanced amateur photographers.”</p>
<p>For photographers who want to work as closely as possible to their subjects, the minimum focusing distance of the lens has been reduced to just 3.2 ft. (0.98m), resulting in maximum magnification of 0.31x.  The original EF  100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM was well known for its push-pull zoom adjustment, but the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM uses a rotation-type zoom ring similar to the one found on the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM lens that allows for more precise adjustments, easier handling, and consistently excellent weight balance during handheld photography. In addition, the lens features an improved zoom torque adjustment ring that allows for the easy setting of zoom tension based on personal shooting preferences. The Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM also features an inner focusing system, a powerful yet quiet Ring USM, a high-speed CPU and optimized auto focus (AF) algorithms for fast and accurate autofocusing in various shooting situations.</p>
<div id="attachment_17872" style="width: 390px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/1004002mtf.jpg"><img class="wp-image-17872 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/1004002mtf-380x575.jpg" alt="Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II MTF Chart - Click for Larger" width="380" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II MTF Chart – Click for Larger</p></div>
<p>The Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM features three Image Stabilization (IS) modes ─ standard, panning, and during exposure only.  Each IS mode is individually engineered to help provide outstanding results in a wide variety of shooting situations, and all serve to satisfy the personal preferences of photographers based on the type of IS they desire. The optical IS provides up to four shutter speed steps of correction, increased from 1.5 steps in the previous model<span class="green">*</span>. In addition, the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM features Canon’s newly developed Air Sphere Coating (ASC) which helps to reduce backlit flaring and ghosting significantly, as well as a 9-bladed circular aperture Electro-Magnetic Diaphragm that helps to enhance beautiful, softly blurred backgrounds.</p>
<p>As with all L-series lenses, the Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM is highly resistant to dust and water, with excellent durability in even harsh conditions, ideal for wildlife photographers even in rainforest environments, or sports photographers on the sideline grabbing action shots of the big game. Fluorine coating on the front and rear surfaces of the lens can repel dust particles and water droplets. It also makes smears and fingerprints easy to remove without the use of lens cleaning fluid. Included with the lens is the new ET-83D lens hood, that features a cleverly placed and convenient side window allowing the user to easily adjust specialty filters while the lens hood remains in place. In addition, the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM is equipped with a newly designed detachable tripod mount which can be removed to reduce weight during handheld operation.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability </strong></p>
<p>The Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II USM Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens is scheduled to be available in December 2014 for an estimated retail price of $2,199.00</p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II $2199: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA1004002U.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PF39PEY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00PF39PEY&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=DR7JYMNZQZ4LVBHE" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## TeT (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: CANON U.S.A. INTRODUCES NEW SUPER-TELEPHOTO ZOOM LENS, THE COMPACT AND HIGHLY MOBILE CANON EF 10*

Huh: Amazon Drops and Spills Warranty is $157 for 3 years and $335 for 4 years. I wonder what data triggered that price structure...


----------



## Besisika (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Welcome!


----------



## Marauder (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: CANON U.S.A. INTRODUCES NEW SUPER-TELEPHOTO ZOOM LENS, THE COMPACT AND HIGHLY MOBILE CANON EF 10*



TeT said:


> Huh: Amazon Drops and Spills Warranty is $157 for 3 years and $335 for 4 years. I wonder what data triggered that price structure...



Darts. Really poorly thrown darts. ;D


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

It _IS _compatible with both the 1.4x and 2x teleconverters.


----------



## CANONisOK (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Amazon page has MTF charts for lens + mk iii extenders!


----------



## dufflover (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Shut up and take my money!!!!

haha lol j/k. Too bad the product pages aren't working yet. Wanna see those theoretical MTF charts!

Edit: I see they've been added here. Good enough! lol


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

MTF charts look impressive, especially with x1.4 TC. That would be 200-900mmish with 7D II, I feel the G.A.S is coming ;D 

Can't wait for 35*L* II.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

I've held off on any sort of 400 for over six months now, nothing ticked the boxes .. I am so happy with this lens.
I have a 2xiii, but will also get the 1.4iii with the lens .... I need a big dose of spending and I need it now.
I bought some extension tubes and a polarizing filter last week, but they did nothing for my spending hunger .. Now I can pig out very soon.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Can anyone tell me if I would need to or even if there would be any sort of firmware up-date needed to drive this thing now ?
I would expect it would work a treat with the 7D2 ... but what about older cameras ?
I have a 1D4 and a 5D2.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Omni Images said:


> Can anyone tell me if I would need to or even if there would be any sort of firmware up-date needed to drive this thing now ?
> I would expect it would work a treat with the 7D2 ... but what about older cameras ?
> I have a 1D4 and a 5D2.



It will work absolutely fine with your 'older' cameras. It will work with pretty much every EOS camera ever made, including the even older EOS film cameras, that is one of the coolest things about the EF lens system.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

SWEET .. !

Just checking ... wanted to make sure it could work to it's utmost best.


----------



## jrista (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Lee Jay said:


> It _IS _compatible with both the 1.4x and 2x teleconverters.




Sure, but what camera body is going to AF at f/11?


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

My wife is going to kill me!


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



jrista said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > It _IS _compatible with both the 1.4x and 2x teleconverters.
> ...



The 70D and 7D2 will using dual pixel PDAF in live view. All the rest will using CDAF in live view.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

I'd be happy to give it a hand job ... my last 400 was an FD ... so no worries .. I remember one day shooting Moto Bikes .... I got 3 in focus from a 36 roll .. one was a keeper, and really good one at that ... with digital .. no worries .. delete .. without paying for them.
So if need be 2x ... we have this outer reef that would need 800mm .. easy to just hand focus and leave it. At those distances not so crucial.
As you can see, I'm on the up beat about this lens ... only thing stopping me getting it now would be an announcement of a new 400mm prime that focus's down to say 1.5m or less.


----------



## markesc (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Pulled the trigger on it + 1.4xiii.

I've been extremely happy with the 70-300 F4-5.6L, so this should be even better, and well worth the weight increase for a solid extra 100mm!


----------



## Khalai (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Ermahgerd - look at those MTFs! I don't want to sound overly enthusiastic, but this thing seems to rival 24-70 II and 70-200 II in those charts. Very impressive (more impressive, that it does not cost much more that those two gems...).


----------



## PureClassA (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Really can't wait to see some serious reviews on this from dpreview.com and the sort. I think the only reason I'd be curious to see how it gets DXO marked is to see how it stacks against the orginal and the 70-200 IS II just purely by numbers. Looks like it will surprisingly come fairly close to the latter (with a stop or two less obviously).


----------



## bardamu (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Anybody remember this?

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14703.90

Canon have now provided a high quality UWA zoom and a 100-400 refresh. Maybe they are listening to us customers 

Looking forward to what they will release next - it should be a 50mm f/1.4 is this trend continues... Of course, new sensor tech is still at the top of the list...


----------



## squarebox (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Wow... Canon can go just screw themselves. This lens has an awesome prices in the states... in Japan, it's 300,000 JPY which works out to $2600 USD. Guess this will be another lens I will have to purchase in the states. Man, really Canon.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

I'm in Australia, I'm expecting $2500+ AU$ for this lens ... I'm totally ok with that ... check it out .. it's a great lens, even before the reviews I'm sold.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

I looked up the old 100-400 mtf chart, and it appears that (at 400mm) the new one is allegedly cleaner with a 2x teleconverter than the old one at 400 bare naked. 

That's not the highest bar to clear (I sold my 100-400 because it never felt crisp enough), but I'd take that IQ on an 800mm focal length for the price. 

I'm sure the 1.4x teleconverter will prove most popular because it'll autofocus on the 7d2 without resorting to liveview.

The critical question for me: will it beat my tammy 150-600 at 500mm with a 1.4 tc? Secondarily, will the autofocus performance be significantly faster? (One would expect, I suppose.)

My, how far we've come in just nine months for those without $10k to spend on a long lens. Between the Sigma twins, the Tamron and this new Canon, it's an embarrassment of riches.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Omni Images said:


> I'm in Australia, I'm expecting $2500+ AU$ for this lens ... I'm totally ok with that ... check it out .. it's a great lens, even before the reviews I'm sold.



Well it just doesn't make any sense if it is made in japan. Basically they make it in japan, send it to he u.s. and then send it back and it somehow gets $400 cheaper. And if it was 2 weeks ago when the yen was stronger the price difference would have been $800. Seems like Canon USA learned from the market and Canon Japan is just acting the same as always.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Lovely! 8)

Really promissing MTF.
Cool feature with the CPL hole.
Good to read it takes the TCs.

Now I only need to save the money :'( and get a decent discount. :-\
Then I'm in.


----------



## Joey (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

I've been looking at those MTF charts. Have I misunderstood them, or do they indicate much better resolution WITH extenders than naked WITHOUT? How can that be? Anyone put me right?


----------



## lw (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Anyone seen or heard an EU or UK price?
No price is given in the Canon EU press release.

Euros for dollars?
Pounds for dollars?


----------



## dufflover (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Omni Images said:


> I'm in Australia, I'm expecting $2500+ AU$ for this lens ... I'm totally ok with that ... check it out .. it's a great lens, even before the reviews I'm sold.



Pre-order estimate at Digi is $2.7k!


----------



## tat3406 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

sold my 70-300 L last month to consider 150-600mm, now this will change my mind.
Very good lens hood design, MTF chart is very impressive.


----------



## curby (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Joey said:


> I've been looking at those MTF charts. Have I misunderstood them



I'd recommend a read of: http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2013/reading_MTF_charts.shtml and follow http://www.lensrentals.com/blog if you care about optical geekery

What I'm seeing:

1) Astigmatism with extenders: less at the wide end, more at the tele
2) Worse contrast and resolution with extenders
3) Can we trust the blue lines at the bottom? That combo can't always hit the f/8 aperture that the lines supposedly represent.


----------



## nda (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



squarebox said:


> Omni Images said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Australia, I'm expecting $2500+ AU$ for this lens ... I'm totally ok with that ... check it out .. it's a great lens, even before the reviews I'm sold.
> ...



Canon Australia suck, I get everything Canon from Hong Kong as a grey import, saved thousands over the years and I've never had problems with warranties


----------



## Jon_D (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

3150 dollar (2499 euro) here in europe is a hefty price.... but i guess i will order one.
maybe it´s a typo, i hope so but i doubt it.

thought no sign of preorder option in europe yet, afaik.


----------



## Jon_D (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Lee Jay said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



that´s great for birding and sports in general.... 8)


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Joey said:


> I've been looking at those MTF charts. Have I misunderstood them, or do they indicate much better resolution WITH extenders than naked WITHOUT? How can that be? Anyone put me right?



I have noticed the same thing. There must be a (labeling?) error of some sort.
The 2 charts showing naked lens seem to be correct, though.

Here is a comparison of "old" push-pull 100-400 [top] and new Mk. II [bottom], without extenders:






found at: http://www.photoscala.de/Artikel/Verbesserte-Version-EF-45-56100-400-mm-L-IS-II-USM-von-Canon


----------



## Jon_D (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

first lens that gets better with extenders..wow.. canon IS innovating! ;D


----------



## lw (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



lw said:


> Anyone seen or heard an EU or UK price?
> No price is given in the Canon EU press release.
> 
> Euros for dollars?
> Pounds for dollars?



FYI
Photography Blog has it at "available in December 2014 for an estimated retail price of £1,999.99 / €2,499.99 / $2,199.99."

Also ePhotozine quote £1,999.99


----------



## FEBS (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Jon_D said:


> first lens that gets better with extenders..wow.. canon IS innovating! ;D



I don't see that in those graphs. According to my reading the full bold lines and also the bold dotted lines are every time lower when we compare the lens without extender, with 1.4 and with 2.0 and that for tele and wide side.

The MTF for this lens does look very promising. For sure the tele side, but also with a 1.4 extender on top. This lens on a 7D2 might give a very good walk around combo. 

I'm very impressed with the specification of this lens. I will wait the reviews. I already own the 200-400, but for travelling light this might be a welcome situation.

Canon keeps word: year of the lens


----------



## Jon_D (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



FEBS said:


> Jon_D said:
> 
> 
> > first lens that gets better with extenders..wow.. canon IS innovating! ;D
> ...



really?

look closer at the 100mm 2x extender chart.
the sagittal lines seem to be better for my eyes.

and the 10 LP/mm wide open line drops.... but the f8 line seem to be higher..hard to see.
but the 10 LP/mm f8 line is clearly higher with the 2x extender than with the 1.4 extender.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

The MTF charts on Canon's website look to be correct:

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is_ii_usm

Good sized hit with extenders.


----------



## mwh1964 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Looking forward to including this lens in the lineup.


----------



## Brymills (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



lw said:


> Anyone seen or heard an EU or UK price?
> No price is given in the Canon EU press release.
> 
> Euros for dollars?
> Pounds for dollars?



2K in UK,

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-canon-ef-100-400mm-f4-5-5-6-l-is-ii-usm-lens/p1563296


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/danny_green_on_ef100_400mm_f45_56l_is_ii_usm_zoom.do


----------



## pato (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

First shop in Switzerland already lists it as on stock: http://shop.heinigerag.ch/de/products/239112
Price 2'368.00 CHF, including 3 years of warranty (if bought till 31.01.2015).


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



pato said:


> First shop in Switzerland already lists it as on stock: http://shop.heinigerag.ch/de/products/239112
> Price 2'368.00 CHF, including 3 years of warranty (if bought till 31.01.2015).



it might be worthwhile to call 'em to confirm "immediate availability". ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



lw said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seen or heard an EU or UK price?
> ...


Just seen the €2,499.99 confirmed at calumet: 
http://www.calumetphoto.de/product/CAN1004004556ISII


Now I'm a little bit angry about Canon 
Hey, Canon! What kind of exchange rate is that???   

Or did I get something wrong and the $2199,- are ex. VAT? ???


----------



## pato (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

The USD are normally always without VAT, because every state, heck sometimes every city (I think), has it's own VAT rate.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



pato said:


> The USD are normally always without VAT, because every state, heck sometimes every city (I think), has it's own VAT rate.


Okay, and thanks for that info. Then the €2.499,99 (incl. VAT) are reasonable.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Jon_D said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > Jon_D said:
> ...



Hi Jon,

You are right. I did zoom in, and put my glasses on. I should have done that the first time


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Maximilian said:


> Hey, Canon! What kind of exchange rate is that???
> Or did I get something wrong and the $2199,- are ex. VAT? ???



Yes. US price includes no VAT/sales taxes. 

Nevertheless, if we take USD 2199 * 1,19 [19% VAT in Germany] * 0.77820 [USD -> € @ 3% interbank rate www.oanda.com] we would be at *€ 2.036,40* rather than at 2.499,-


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

I'll be the first to admit to not being an MTF expert, but based on the released information at the tel end without converters it appears to be about on par with 70-200 2.8 IS II. Adding the 1.4x the 100-400 II is reduced in the center slightly, but by mid frame it is still on par with the naked 70-200! Can this be accurate, or am I just that bad at reading the info?


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



AvTvM said:


> we would be at *€ 2.036,40* rather than at 2.499,-


Yeah! But I got used to this kind of (miss-) calculation Canon does in Europe/Germany.
I therefore already called that price reasonable. But "reasonable" is far from "fair". :


----------



## neosec (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



AvTvM said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Canon! What kind of exchange rate is that???
> ...



Don't forget to take into account that most U.S. workers make less per hour than folks in other countries. Minimum wage in the U.S. is only $7.25 per hour. 

Edit: Just did a quick Google search and see that _"Last week, the lower house of Parliament in Germany voted to set a nationwide minimum wage of 8.50 euros an hour, about $11.60 (USD), effective in 2015. The upper house is expected to approve the measure this week."_
That's a 60% increase over the minimum wage in the U.S. Not that everyone makes minimum wage of course.


----------



## Zv (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



squarebox said:


> Wow... Canon can go just screw themselves. This lens has an awesome prices in the states... *in Japan, it's 300,000 JPY* which works out to $2600 USD. Guess this will be another lens I will have to purchase in the states. Man, really Canon.



No, it's not. 

http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00PGNMXQA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2UEY4ADR87JQD&coliid=I14768MTZMU5XD


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



neosec said:


> Don't forget to take into account that most U.S. workers make less per hour than folks in other countries. Minimum wage in the U.S. is only $7.25 per hour.
> 
> Edit: Just did a quick Google search and see that _"Last week, the lower house of Parliament in Germany voted to set a nationwide minimum wage of 8.50 euros an hour, about $11.60 (USD), effective in 2015. The upper house is expected to approve the measure this week."_
> That's a 60% increase over the minimum wage in the U.S. Not that everyone makes minimum wage of course.


First:
A product has a value (production+logistics+r&d+ etc.) that is (edit _almost_ independent to the market you sell it.
Sales strategy is something different.
Second:
Please also goole up not only the gross but also the net income after all taxes, social insurance and also the costs for rent, living, etc. 
(I'm not willing to do so. It's your argumentation.)

So your comparison isn't one. I can find no argument.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

The other thing to consider with pricing, as I pointed out in another thread recently, is income and what you get for your tax deductions.

In the USA minimum wage for many states is $7.25, in the UK minimum wage for over 21's is $10, for that $10 the UK worker has their health insurance paid, the USA worker doesn't, and the cost of that varies greatly but I pay $300 a month and get a very good deal.


----------



## neosec (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Maximilian said:


> neosec said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to take into account that most U.S. workers make less per hour than folks in other countries. Minimum wage in the U.S. is only $7.25 per hour.
> ...



I agree 100%. I guess my point was that you can't make an apples to apple comparison by just using the currency exchange rate. There are many, many other factors to include in the calculation. My guess it that the bean counters set the price of the lens so it's similarly affordable to consumers in each first world country. Just a guess.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



neosec said:


> I agree 100%. I guess my point was that you can't make an apples to apple comparison by just using the currency exchange rate. There are many, many other factors to include in the calculation. My guess it that the bean counters set the price of the lens so it's similarly affordable to consumers in each first world country. Just a guess.


So what should be the price for that lens in... say... Bangladesh, Mongolia??? $500? (_edit: Yes! You said " first world country", but..._)

At the end it's not about "_affordable to consumers_" but *max. profit and market exhaustion* for Canon.
So IMHO the higher price in Europe/Germany tells me Canon is thinking we're *dumb* enough to pay it. 
And then I say *"NO!"* and go along with my old 100-400L.


----------



## pato (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Don't forget that we normally get 2 years of warranty in Europe, while in the US it's 1 year. That also adds a bit to the European price. Not to forget the European repair centers with possibly higher paid workers. Also the usual support-costs/amount-of-sold-lenses is higher in Europe because of the various languages. 
Still, I also don't always agree with the higher price, but luckily here in Switzerland (and several other European countries) we often get the items at a much lower price than the Suggested Retail Price.


----------



## JorritJ (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

I've found two Dutch stores that have the pre-order list it as EUR 2199, and Canon Netherlands on their Facebook also mentions 2199.

I think I might pre-order it at that price just in case ...


----------



## squarebox (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Zv said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... Canon can go just screw themselves. This lens has an awesome prices in the states... *in Japan, it's 300,000 JPY* which works out to $2600 USD. Guess this will be another lens I will have to purchase in the states. Man, really Canon.
> ...



Yeah I saw that, but was quite skeptical as I wasn't seeing that price anywhere else. I did see the following where the MSRP is set at 30man yen though. Since the $2200 price listed here is the MSRP in the U.S. I thought it would be prudent to compare MSRPs. 

http://cweb.canon.jp/newsrelease/2014-11/pr-ef100-400-f45-56l-is-ii.html


But it seems a lot of retailers are offering that lens for 26man so that's actually cheaper than the states. So it seems I over-reacted a little bit. By why would they set such an outrageous price right from the get go?


----------



## applecider (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Two things:

the MTF looks outstanding to me, my decision is between this and the new 400 DO, or at tele range f4-5.6-8 vs f5.6-8-11 with extenders.

Second since only 3% of US workers make minimum wage, use of median wage of $16.47 would be more appropriate if if if anyone set their prices based on such things which I doubt canon or anyone else does. 

Maybe all photographers make minimum wage so that justifies it's use 

or not.


----------



## lintoni (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



privatebydesign said:


> The other thing to consider with pricing, as I pointed out in another thread recently, is income and what you get for your tax deductions.
> 
> In the USA minimum wage for many states is $7.25, in the UK minimum wage for over 21's is $10, for that $10 the UK worker has their health insurance paid *from which the UK worker pays tax and National Insurance to cover health insurance*, the USA worker doesn't, and the cost of that varies greatly but I pay $300 a month and get a very good deal.


Ftfy.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



lintoni said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The other thing to consider with pricing, as I pointed out in another thread recently, is income and what you get for your tax deductions.
> ...



Don't be naive, from that $7.25 the USA worker also has tax deducted, and they still don't get health coverage.


----------



## lintoni (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



privatebydesign said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


No. Your post implied that they earn minimum wage and get free health insurance, which is blatantly untrue - they pay for it.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

minimum wage earners won't be prime target group for USD 2000 or Euro 2500 lenses ... anywhere.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



neosec said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



Don't forget that Germany also has 400€ jobs. Yes I know, they get some supplemental money to get around, but they will not have 8.50€ in that case according my figures. 
On the other hand, there are a lot of people in US who earn much more then in Europe. My profession is in the IT consulting area. In Europe I can easily charge between 85 to 100€/hour. In US the same jobs are done for minimum 150 till 220$/hour.

CPS in Europe is free. I thought that in US a yearly fee should be payed.

So a visit to US is always a good opportunity for a European inhabitant to look for gear.


----------



## neosec (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Anyway, back to the lens... 
I made up a side by side (over - under) of the version I version II MTF charts for easy comparison.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Looks to be a potential for a nice IQ improvement.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



lintoni said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...



That certainly wasn't what I meant, and I didn't mean to imply it either. I am English though live in the USA, and I paid PAYE and NI for years so I well understand how it works. 

My point was, even after deductions the average USA earner still has a lot more out of pocket stuff to deal with.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



AvTvM said:


> minimum wage earners won't be prime target group for USD 2000 or Euro 2500 lenses ... anywhere.



The numbers don't apply purely to minimum wage earners, people that earn more spend more to get the same coverage. My actual health insurance bill each month is over $800, but with tax breaks etc I pay less, if I earned more I'd have to pay it all. And that isn't for a high end policy.

Besides, I know a couple of fast food workers that are very keen photographers and both have 70-200 f2.8's.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

No question this is a great lens and Canon will sell tons. I think I will need one next year when I get the money.

I also like the lens hood. The door for adjusting polarizer is great, but so is the "normal" shape of the hood. I am not a fan of the tulip shaped hoods, especially the elongated ones for my 70-200 (and yes I know what the purpose of that design is).


----------



## lintoni (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



privatebydesign said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Which is possibly a fair point. But as we're _now _talking average earners, the _median_ household income* in the US is approx 50% higher than that in the UK. And I would guess that it's people earning that median household income*(in both countries) who are more likely to be buying this lens, than those on minimum wage, which makes your whole argument about taking minimum wage earnings into consideration re the pricing of this lens in the US and Europe ridiculous.

* Edited, I'd put wage instead of household income.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Maximilian said:


> So IMHO the higher price in Europe/Germany tells me Canon is thinking we're dumb enough to pay it.



And it works great as seen with the 6d:

In the US it's available for hilariously low prices, combined with kits and whatnot and makes it a reasonably priced camera for what it is (or not). In Germany, the 6d obviously is considered as the 5d2 successor in spirit, marketed as such and goes even *up* in price since I bough it. German photgos seem to be ready to shell out a lot of €€€ to enter Canon's exclusive full frame club.


----------



## Besisika (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Bennymiata said:


> My wife is going to kill me!


Good luck! Not sure if to her or to you


----------



## Diltiazem (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

8 years ago version one and 5D were the main reasons I entered into Canon DSLR camp, instead of Nikon. 
New one looks insane. I need to sell my Tam 150-600 asap. : 8)


----------



## Zv (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

I think we can all agree that the lens is expensive no matter what currency or country you're in! But it looks like it would be worth the money! As someone who has no business buying this lens; I might buy this lens! Tempted!

Roughly though, would you say it's about a month's salary for the average joe photographer? (one that isn't working at Burger King!). It's almost exactly that for me. That is my own gauge for expensive! If it were $300 cheaper it wouldn't really make much of a differnce, relatively. Still almost a month of hard earned!


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-100-400mm-f-4.5-5.6-L-IS-II-USM-Lens.aspx

Brian at TDP has a nice MTF comparison.

The takeaway message for me is still...

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-400mm-f-4.0-DO-IS-II-USM-Lens.aspx

The 400f4 DO IS 2 is going to be freaking amazing.


----------



## siegsAR (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Sample images.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23603.msg462264#msg462264


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Maximilian said:


> neosec said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to take into account that most U.S. workers make less per hour than folks in other countries. Minimum wage in the U.S. is only $7.25 per hour.
> ...



+1, and furthermore, in Bulgaria, which is also in the European Union, the minimum wage is about USD 215 _*per month*_, the average one is about USD 400 *per month*. I don't see the prices being 10 times cheaper than US, on the contrary, they are the same as in all Europe

Best


----------



## meywd (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



plam_1980 said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > neosec said:
> ...



Same here in Jordan, in fact we have around 40% taxes so a $2200 lens will cost $3080.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Maximilian said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > lw said:
> ...


Already at €2,199 at different stores.
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4656533_-ef-100-400mm-f4-5-5-6-l-is-ii-usm-canon.html
Maybe MSRP €2,499.99 was wrong.


----------



## lintoni (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

^^^
I'm sure I saw a post stating that the price had changed on one of the Canon websites, down to €2199.

*Edit*
Here it is:


AvTvM said:


> WOW... Canon Germany has just corrected the MSRP on their press release website ... down from € 2,499 to now € 2,199 ... still 160 Euro too high compared to US pricing and taking into account 19% VAT tax.
> 
> http://www.canon.de/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/The_EF_100-400mm_f4.5-5.6L_IS_II_USM.aspx


The UK price remains £1999, equivalent to €2539... ridiculous...


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



lintoni said:


> I'm sure I saw a post stating that the price had changed on one of the Canon websites, down to €2199.


Good to know. But I am sure that it was not because of my complains on this forum ;D ;D ;D


----------



## lintoni (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Maximilian said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I saw a post stating that the price had changed on one of the Canon websites, down to €2199.
> ...


Surely not, your written English is good enough to pass as a native, but the UK price hasn't changed... yet.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



lintoni said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...


Thank you very much. That made me blush. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you in the UK.


----------



## shtfmeister (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=phutXDbmkyw


----------



## curby (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



cfargo said:


> Why would you buy from Amazon and not directly from Adorama or B&H?



(1) This quarter, some major credit cards are giving 5% cash back for Amazon purchases. That's $100 off the lens. (Admittedly, this only helps if you aren't also paying sales tax. I don't need to pay sales tax for Amazon purchases.)

(2) Amazon isn't any less direct than Adorama and B&H. It's not like Amazon buys from B&H and then sells to you.

Ultimately, do what you think is right for you. 8)


----------



## Renzokuken (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

why not get the 200~400mm f4 IS USM instead?

heeheee


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Has anyone come across official pictures of this lens in the zoomed out position? I just want to see how it looks like fully-extended and how it compares in length to the old one and to the 70-300L. I've only seen one small picture of this lens in a fully-extended position from the CPN article.


----------



## bgosselin (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



shtfmeister said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=phutXDbmkyw



Just check the video. It seem a little bit shorter than the old model when it's fully extented.


----------



## vlim (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Back from the "Salon de la Photo" in Paris, the new 100-400 is there, you can test it a few minutes with a 7dII or 1dX


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

On camerasize.com 100-400 II has already been added. 8)
You can compare [collapsed] size with lots of other lenses and on different bodies. Tamron and Sigma 150-600's are not (yet) available for comparison. 

Here you can see 5D III plus 100-400 I (left) vs. 100-400 II (middle) vs. 70-200 II (right)
http://camerasize.com/compact/#312.310,312.447,312.7,ha,t


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



AvTvM said:


> Here you can see 5D III plus 100-400 I (left) vs. 100-400 II (middle) vs. 70-200 II (right)
> http://camerasize.com/compact/#312.310,312.447,312.7,ha,t



Man, what is up with Canon's "white" lately? I thought they had gone from the "old" white to the "new" white a couple of years ago, but the three lenses in this photo all appear to be different shades.


----------



## curby (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Are you sure camerasize.com is color-correcting the images they use? 

http://www.baguslife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/canon-ef-lenses-2008.jpeg


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



JonAustin said:


> Man, what is up with Canon's "white" lately? I thought they had gone from the "old" white to the "new" white a couple of years ago, but the three lenses in this photo all appear to be different shades.



It struck me too when I saw them side by side ... not sure, how large the differences are in reality and/or whether the lenses were shot with different lighting/white balance. 

Only have the 70-200 II available at the moment, so cannot compare real lenses myself. The 70-300 L appears to be yet a different shade of white/cream as well ... also not identical to the 100-400 II. -> http://camerasize.com/compact/#312.447,312.10,ha,t


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



AvTvM said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Man, what is up with Canon's "white" lately? I thought they had gone from the "old" white to the "new" white a couple of years ago, but the three lenses in this photo all appear to be different shades.
> ...



What difference does it make, the white colour changes dramatically with use.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



privatebydesign said:


> What difference does it make, the white colour changes dramatically with use.



Fair enough ... just idle curiosity. It's not like I'm concerned whether the paint job on my new 100-400 II will match that on my 70-200 II ... 

It's also interesting how Canon appears to be moving away from the little satin ring just behind the hood mount (on the L zooms).

It appears from the 100-400 I vs II video that the 100-400 II's hood locks like the one on the 70-200 II.


----------



## dufflover (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

The old white on my 100-400 stopped looking so white when I got the 2x TC III (which is the "new" L white). Hey, just got me thinking of a pretty cynical (but corporate smart?) reason for the colour change - makes people who do bother buying the white L paint have to rebuy it in the new shade.


----------



## lintoni (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



dufflover said:


> The old white on my 100-400 stopped looking so white when I got the 2x TC III (which is the "new" L white). Hey, just got me thinking of a pretty cynical (but corporate smart?) reason for the colour change - makes people who do bother buying the white L paint have to rebuy it in the new shade.


???
It might be time to make yourself a tinfoil hat!


----------



## nostrovia (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

The official Canon USA store states that the anticipated ship date is December 29, 2014. Any chance that it actually gets shipped in time for Christmas?


----------



## mr_hyde (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Just ordered it through the Canon direct store as it has free overnight shipping and 100$ off: The order says 2099$ instead of 2199$ but it is still processing. Already 100$ off for a lens that is not yet on the market would be great if they honor it


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



nostrovia said:


> The official Canon USA store states that the anticipated ship date is December 29, 2014. Any chance that it actually gets shipped in time for Christmas?


 
I don't believe the actual release date has been published. Canon said shipping in December and put the last day in December as a estimated date.

I have heard that December 15 is the expected release date in a couple of places, that seems reasonable. If that's true, we should know in another 7-10 days.


----------



## dcm (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



mr_hyde said:


> Just ordered it through the Canon direct store as it has free overnight shipping and 100$ off: The order says 2099$ instead of 2199$ but it is still processing. Already 100$ off for a lens that is not yet on the market would be great if they honor it



It appears the $100 off applies to anything over $1000 at the Canon store through Nov 30. That doesn't quite cover the sales tax on this lens for most people versus other online retailers that don't charge the sales tax.


----------



## mr_hyde (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



dcm said:


> It appears the $100 off applies to anything over $1000 at the Canon store through Nov 30. That doesn't quite cover the sales tax on this lens for most people versus other online retailers that don't charge the sales tax.



ok, I always keep forgetting this as I do live in Oregon w/o sales tax


----------



## nlrela (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

Is there any new information considering shipping dates (preferably in Europe)?

Hope to be able to take it with me on my trip to the US at December 22nd ....


----------



## Joey (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



nlrela said:


> Is there any new information considering shipping dates (preferably in Europe)?
> 
> Hope to be able to take it with me on my trip to the US at December 22nd ....


Why not buy it in the US while you're over there? Save yourself a shedload of money...


----------



## nlrela (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



Joey said:


> Why not buy it in the US while you're over there? Save yourself a shedload of money...



That I am doubting, as I can get a 20% discount via my employer 

Further on life is quite expensive in Switzerland, but the prices for photo / computer gear can be really competitive. 
For most stuff US prices are not (much) lower as Swiss prices especially when shipping costs have to be added.

Until the lens will be available the price might be higher as in the US, but checking en.toppreise.ch (website with indication of lowest prices in CH) once in a while might display attractive offers for other stuff as well.

In the past I have checked photo gear in New York City and Washington DC but prices for lenses where higher than a days (due to exchange rates this can change of course)


----------



## tculotta (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



nlrela said:


> Is there any new information considering shipping dates (preferably in Europe)?
> 
> Hope to be able to take it with me on my trip to the US at December 22nd ....



I saw an estimated availability date of December 15 for my order on B&H, but I think that only applies to those already in the queue, not necessarily for an order placed today.


----------



## Joey (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



nlrela said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > Why not buy it in the US while you're over there? Save yourself a shedload of money...
> ...


You have an advantage over me, then. Here in the UK the price for the new lens has been set at £1666+VAT which is over $2600+tax, while the price in the USA has been set at $2199+tax. Another example of rip-off Britain?


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*

I saw it here in Aust advertised through Ted's Camera Stores for $2,499
I was waiting on some cash to come through to place the pre order, when it did I went straight online and it was there for $2799, I had seen it on a few other sites for around the $2,700 mark here Aust $
I called them saying I saw it yesterday for $2,499 .. what's going it's now listed as $2,799 ...
They said oh sorry mistake it's now $2,599 .. I refreshed browser and they had changed it while I was on the phone ...
So I placed the order, paying $100 more.. I'm OK with that price.
They just have "first shipment due mid December"
Also to confuse and frustrate me in the mean time ... I got a delivery of a 100-400 I on Friday ... opening the box reading 100-400 ... thinking I must be the first in the world to get one ... WOW .. then reading further ... looking for the MKII numbers at the end of the 100-400 .. was not there ...
Ha .. it's gone back aleady ... I'm wondering how many others got sent a version 1 also ...


----------



## Werz (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



tculotta said:


> nlrela said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any new information considering shipping dates (preferably in Europe)?
> ...



December 15 would be perfect for shipment, just before the holidays!


----------



## JorritJ (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon USA Introduces New Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens, The Compact & Highly Mobile Canon EF 100-400*



nlrela said:


> Is there any new information considering shipping dates (preferably in Europe)?
> 
> Hope to be able to take it with me on my trip to the US at December 22nd ....



I'd hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I pre-ordered the day it was announced in the Netherlands, and expected delivery is the 29th.


----------

